# Can we apply for 2 countries Visa simultaneously??



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

Can I apply for skilled immigration for Canada simultaneously when I am applying for Australia. Or it has to be one by one only as per Law. I know the thought sounds silly but someone just queried the same for which I have no answer to. 

Let me know?

Regards
AJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you can apply for two countries at the same time, no one can question you whys and why not's


----------

